# Sounds like a fun trip...



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

mountainjah said:


> Babes! Like rafting? And stripping? Join the trip of your (our) dreams



Hopefully the strippers don't let it slip to the Rangers at the put-in that they're making $500 each to go on this "cost sharing" trip.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like one big douche canoe.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell, I'm not a woman, but I'm down. I like drinking, partying naked and hot babes. Think they will let me join?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

The guy getting married for f#ck sakes...let the boys have at least one more night of the good life.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

They're going all the way to Hittle Bottom on an overnigher? Seems like WAY too much time on the water.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

teletoes said:


> They're going all the way to Hittle Bottom on an overnigher? Seems like WAY too much time on the water.


I thought the same thing...maybe it's 500 PER day? 

This route gives the ladies the opportunity to bail at Cisco and Dewey Bridge...be hot, bring a friend. 

Sounds super creepers.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Bro brah babe dude boobies, bro brah bro brah. Dude. 

Yuck. If any girls actually respond to this ad I'll eat my left shoe. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

mountainjah said:


> Babes! Like rafting? And stripping? Join the trip of your (our) dreams


I kinda want to know how you found the add......

Sounds better than wasting a night and a bunch of cash at a strip club.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

GPP33 said:


> I kinda want to know how you found the add......


My wife found it....we're always on the CL prowl for young hotties to add to the mix.


----------

